# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Converting vba code into google spreadsheet script:dynamic dropdownlist

## paradise2sr

Hi all of you,

In the below mentioned link there are vba codes which is needed to be converted into google spreadsheet script code.The entire discussion is in link given below :

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post3932736

The vba code is recd by one of the great forum contributor whose name is mentioned in it.And I am thankful that till date I am using it.I am also simulateously working in google spreadsheet and would like to achieve same result of excel function in google spreadsheet too.

Hope any forum contributors helps me in getting solved.The link to google spreadsheet is mentioned below :

https://groups.google.com/a/googlepr...ductforums.com

Google spreadsheet link >>

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Hoping for the best.

suresh

----------


## White15

VBA can read/write Google Spreadsheet via GSpread.NET.
It opensource library works with Google Sheets by using Microsoft Excel API.
You do not need to rewrite all the code just add:

Set objExcel = CreateObject("GSpreadCOM.Application")

// Name             - User name, any you like
// ClientIdAndSecret - `client_id|client_secret` format
// ScriptId         - Google Apps script ID
app.MailLogon(Name, ClientIdAndSecret, ScriptId);

see examples: http://scand.com/products/gspread/tutorial.html

----------


## xlnewbie27

Hi sir, i'm getting an activex component can't create object error. any suggestions?

----------

